# Apollo, Solar Shingle by CertainTeed



## O'Donnell Roofing & Solar (Jan 17, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts on the new product?

Seems that it is a niche market.


----------



## Chase NW Roofing (Aug 27, 2012)

I have been wondering the same thing. I see more of this product in Dallas and areas like that. No alot of it installed yet here in the NW.


----------

